# Netbeansskin ändern "komplett"



## dempsey (6. Sep 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich arbeite hier auf der Arbeit eigentlich mit dem Visual Studio 2012. Mittlerweile habe ich mich an diesem schönen dunklen Skin gewöhnt und natürlich ist es Geschmackssache ob man eine helle oder dunkle IDE bevorzugt. Anyways.. ich würde gerne in meine Netbeans Entwicklungsumgebung einen dunklen Skin haben. Ich habe mir auch eine gescheite Farbkombination runtergeladen und sie in den Config Ordner reinkopiert. Allerdings wird nur die Farbe des Editors angepasst.. der Rest in den Standardfarben und das macht in meinen Augen nur wenig Sinn.

EDIT: hab das jetzt mit dem netbeans.exe --laf Nimbus mal ausprobiert. Sieht schon mal besser aus  gibt es da weitere Look and Feels die man sich irgendwo runterladen kann?

Hat da jemand eine Lösung parat?

Grüße
demp


----------



## Sehales (8. Sep 2013)

Eventuell findest du hier etwas: NetBeans Themes: Color Schemes of the NetBeans IDE
Einfach mal googeln, da gibt es genug.
Ich hab jetzt gerade kein netbeans parat aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es bei den Netbeans Plugins auch einen dunklen Skin zum downloaden gab... schau einfach mal nach.


----------



## dempsey (8. Sep 2013)

Sehales hat gesagt.:


> Eventuell findest du hier etwas: NetBeans Themes: Color Schemes of the NetBeans IDE
> Einfach mal googeln, da gibt es genug.
> Ich hab jetzt gerade kein netbeans parat aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es bei den Netbeans Plugins auch einen dunklen Skin zum downloaden gab... schau einfach mal nach.



Die Seite habe ich auch schon er"googlet" aber leider ist es nur eine Farbpalette für den Editor. Ich hatte mal Netbeans mit --laf Nimbus gestartet aber es gibt in manchen Fällen wie beim Debugger das Problem, dass Farben sich nicht voneinander abheben wie.. Schwarze Schrift auf dunkel grauen Hintergrund


----------



## tmjuk (8. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist das was für dich
JTattoo Start

guckst du auch hier mal
JTattoo HowTo Netbeans


Die Lafs lassen sich auch anpassen

Torsten


----------



## dempsey (19. Sep 2013)

ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Sachen ausprobiert aber ich glaube bleibe dann doch lieber auf der Standardeinstellung von Netbeans. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass Netbeans ein paar Sachen verworfen hat. In meiner Dependency Liste oder z.b. in der Members View sind alle Elemente in weißer Schrift auf weißen Hintergrund. Jetzt möchte ich komplett Netbeans zurücksetzen ohne es neu installieren zu müssen. Gibt es eine lokale Datei die ich einfach löschen kann und die Netbeans einfach beim aufstarten wieder neu erstellt? Habe in den Farbeinstellungen geschaut aber keine Chance. Manche Zeileneinrückungen sind auch durcheinander.

Vielleicht weiß da jemand Rat


----------

